# Holiday Inn-Orange Lake: Fireworks Views?



## Lisa P (Jul 3, 2011)

Need some info from OLCC frequent visitors and owners, please....

This resort exchanges as 4 separate resort villages: West, East, North and River Island.  Is there a decent chance of getting an upper floor room with a (distant) view of Disney fireworks in any of these villages?  Is there a "best location" for this?  Where, which one(s)?

Would it be possible to see the MK or Epcot fireworks from a room on any night they're showing or just on big display nights like July 4th or New Year's Eve?

Thanks _very much_ for your help!!!


----------



## chrispy08 (Jul 3, 2011)

I own in the West Village...you defiantely won't see the fireworks from there! I hope you enjoy your time at olcc....it's a great resort!


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jul 3, 2011)

We stayed at OLCC in the West Village.  We had a one story unit on the golf course.  We watched the fireworks from MK most nights.  I will try to find the unit number and let you know.


----------



## Nancy (Jul 3, 2011)

*East Village*

Several Years ago, we stayed in East Village on an upper floor.  Saw many fireworks on July 4, but other nights saw Disney.  Not sure which one.  We really enjoyed that.  

Nancy


----------



## gjw007 (Jul 5, 2011)

While it is possible in some locations at Orange Lake to see the fireworks, the best you can see are those that are high in the sky as there are trees between the Orange Lake property andDisney property that prevent having a good view.  Many areas at Orange Lake you will not be able to even see the fireworks as it appears over the trees as they are blocked by other buildings.  The best location would probably be in the East Village on one of the upper floors


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you, each of you, for your thoughts - very, very helpful!!!


----------



## JPD (Jul 6, 2011)

stayed in the east village in Apr. I think it was the 5th fl. We saw fireworks every night we were in the room.


----------



## MustangGuy (Jul 16, 2011)

*O/L*

Hi,
   Also own in West, no view. River Island has 4-6 floors. (not sure)
Tony



Lisa P said:


> Need some info from OLCC frequent visitors and owners, please....
> 
> This resort exchanges as 4 separate resort villages: West, East, North and River Island.  Is there a decent chance of getting an upper floor room with a (distant) view of Disney fireworks in any of these villages?  Is there a "best location" for this?  Where, which one(s)?
> 
> ...


----------



## matbec (Jul 17, 2011)

*East Village - Building 86500*

Hi. A few years ago, we stayed in the East Village, 86551 (5th floor, end unit) and we watched 3 different sets of fireworks every night from the comfort and privacy of our balcony. I can't tell you which parks they were from, but we enjoyed watching them!

I think any of the units in 86500 - 86800 (maybe even 86400) buildings will be fine, as long as you're in the 5th or 6th floor.

Hope that helps.


----------

